# Another Red Cherry Shrimp Tank



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone. I am going to begin setup on a new 20 gallon red cherry shrimp tank and I would like some feed back. My plan is to have a sponge filter (Not sure exactly what kind) connected to a whisper 10 and a Aquaclear 30 power filter. I am going to put two filter max II pre filters on the inlet of the power filter. I will use Fluval shrimp stratum substrate and either going to purchase fluval ceramic tubes or use this plastic log I got from petsmart years ago. One java fern will be planted and a whole bunch of moss balls and subwassertang. I will start off the cycle by throwing some mystery snails in there. Would there be any benefit by filling up the tank with water from my bigger tank? *c/p**w3:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There isn't enough beneficial bacteria in tank water to help. Now if you want you can move some deco, plants and such and it will help cycle faster.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Watch the moss balls, some folks say they are problematic with water parameters. Also, the power filter may suck up the shrimp fry. You may want to check further on both answer. I would also add some bottom structure such as flate rock outcropping or other places shrimp can hide when they molt. If you split some very small PVC lengthwise and place a flat rock so you can't see it you can use several small sections. With long sections, I block the middle to get two spots for the price of one.


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

That is very interesting that you say that.. I have never heard such claims but my PH which was steady at 7.0 at for months spiked to 7.6 shortly after adding one to my 55 Gal tank. It could have been a million reasons but that is interesting. I am going to install Biomax sponge pre filters on both the power filters i will have in the tank. Also, I am thinking about just using the old topfin power filter 20 I have on there now for biological filtration by either not changing the filter floss (maybe the occasional old aquarium water rinse) or taking it out and replacing it with just a bag of seachem matrix. *c/p*


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

These people sell replacement sponges for their sponge filters. These people seem to sell what the other pet manufacturers have yet to recognize
as good equipment so I have one of these just to use for starting a new tank by using it in an established tank and then
transferring it to the new one.
sponge filters | eBay
They likely have a replacement sponge that will fit the end of the Aqua Clear 30 or at least could be adapted to.

BTW...any link to buying that subwassertang ?


----------

